# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  وصف إعلان "التعبئة" بـ "روتيني".. العدوان: لا عودة لـ "خدمة العلم" الآن

## الحصن نيوز

*نفت الحكومة إقرارها العودة إلى خدمة العلم، رغم تأكيدها أن الأمر قيد الدراسة.*



وقال  وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام طاهر العدوان، الناطق باسم الحكومة، "لا قرار  لدى الحكومة بإعادة خدمة العلم، إنما الأمر تحت الدراسة".



واعتبر  العدوان، إعلان القوات المسلحة، الصادر عن "دائرة التعبئة والجيش الشعبي"،  مجرد "إجراء روتيني سنوي، يخص المواطنين غير الحاصلين على دفتر تأجيل خدمة  العلم فقط، ويأتي لغايات إحصائية، غايتها حصر أعداد المطلوبين للخدمة ممن  بلغوا الـ 18 عاما".



وأثارت  دعوة "دائرة التعبئة" مواليد 1974 - 1993 الذكور، ممن لا يحملون دفاتر  خدمة العلم، استغرابا واسعا في أوساط الشباب، ما فتح مساجلات بينهم على


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

